# Recovery Blog- Please READ



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

So, I have started recovery. My emotions are steadily coming back and my head is not as foggy anymore. I still think I may have a few months left of recovery, but who knows?! So, what I was thinking was making a blog. The blog would be aiming for the audience of DP/DR sufferers that want tips on how to beat it, reassurance that it does go away, and a day-by-day section of how I'M doing in my recovery process. I will also offer personal help for any individuals situation since not all are the same. Comment and tell me if this is a good idea and if you would read it or not. I want to make sure if I put the time into it, people will be interested. Thank you everyone for your support and love. I'm trying to give it all back to you.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Let me give you an advise.
don't update your blog EVERY day.
measurable improvement will come over a time span of weeks. During the week focus on distraction. You will do better this way.

also, stay away from anything that's not on "on the road to recovery" or "regaining reality". The 
negativity on the other section of this web site is a hope-murderer.

The day is about to end. I felt 0 dp all day long. 2nd day in a row. Fucking amazing.


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Alright everybody, what heartless said. It will not be updated everyday but maybe every weekend. Comment your thoughts and/or suggestions!

Heartless, you have recovered. You must be feeling fantastic right now. Maybe you could help me with the blog. I can add you in as an editor if that would interest you. That way people are getting the perspective of somebody fully recovered and the perspective of somebody still recovering. PM me


----------



## meowitsraygun (Jul 9, 2013)

I would love anything positive at all.


----------



## miabella (Jun 19, 2013)

I agree with heartless... but I think that as you are getting better and better, you should also distance yourself from this site (and thinking about DP/DR in general). A blog is a great idea to measure your success, but usually with DP/DR it's better to pull yourself away from it as much as you can. It's just like checking-in. Even if it seems harmless, "I'm not feeling weird! Is it really gone... am I really better??", it brings back the thought pattern and the focus on DP/DR, then suddenly your back. You might notice faster improvement if you do things that do NOT bring you back to this site/topic.


----------

